# How to disable the rear spoiler located on top of back window?



## gilbertc (May 2, 2003)

Or can I change it to a manual over-ride?


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: How to disable the rear spoiler located on top of back window? (gilbertc)*

you can either disconnect the spoiler motor in the hatch (located in bottom), or pull the fuse. Check NewBeetle.org forums, there are some who have done it with great success.


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: How to disable the rear spoiler located on top of back window? (gt2437)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_you can either disconnect the spoiler motor in the hatch (located in bottom), or pull the fuse. Check NewBeetle.org forums, there are some who have done it with great success.

That is correct, but why would you want to do this. It is a really cool feature of the turbo cars, and it help with high speed stability.


----------



## 02BeetleSport (May 21, 2002)

*Re: How to disable the rear spoiler located on top of back window? (NBracer8)*

id also like to disable it, mainly for drag runs to see what difference, if any, it makes in times


----------



## JohnnyG (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: How to disable the rear spoiler located on top of back window? (02BeetleSport)*

Just trade drive motor assembly with somebody that has 2001 or older as it go up at 95mph plus!


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: How to disable the rear spoiler located on top of back window? (JohnnyG)*

And there are a lot of people with the older cars who would be willing to trade with you too. One posted here a while back, look it up.


----------

